# Ammonia at ACE hardware



## Uncle Rico

I got this bottle at Ace hardware in Davis, and it is Ace hardware brand, and it is called "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". On the label it says 10% ammonia. It didnt say what the rest was, but it is perfectly clear and when I shoke the bottle up really well there was no foam whatsoever. I was still not totally convinced so I took it to this guy Doug(who is listed on "Badman's Tropical Fish" as "knowing everything" and he said the rest is water but it is still the wrong kind. He said it is mislabeled ammonia because on the other side it said "ammonium hydroxide". I think he's probably right since he's been pretty reliable, but I just wanted to make sure since I had already bought the bottle. Is "ammonium hydroxide" not the correct type? The bottle is titled ammonia, but on the back in small letters it says ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

if it was cheap, i wouldnt use it, but u better make another thread just in case, hehe!


----------



## Uncle Rico

I found two other products at Winco that say Ammonia on the front but then say Ammonium Hydroxide under the active ingredients. Maybe this is what I want after all...?


----------



## harrykaa

Peerahnya said:


> I found two other products at Winco that say Ammonia on the front but then say Ammonium Hydroxide under the active ingredients. Maybe this is what I want after all...?


Peerahnya,

Little chemistry for you.

You talk about 10 % ammonia (NH3) water (H2O) solution. The maximum solubility in water is about 530 g/liter in 25 C degrees. A 10 % solution is quite strong and corroding.

Ammonia will react with water like this:
NH3 + H2O <=> NH4+ + OH-
Because ammonia is considered a weak base, not all the ammonia is protolyzed.
NH3 is ammonia
NH4+ is ammonium ion
OH- is hydroxide ion

See, ammonia in water means always ammonium hydroxide (NH4OH)

Regards,


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

well there ya go, that also proves not to listen to peeps that try and give an educated BS.


----------



## harrykaa

Peerahnya said:


> I got this bottle at Ace hardware in Davis, and it is Ace hardware brand, and it is called "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". On the label it says 10% ammonia.


Peerahnya,

Somehow I am interested in hearing what du you plan to do with that ammonia base.
I hope you do not put in in your aquarium, though.

Regards,


----------



## doctorvtec

harrykaa said:


> I got this bottle at Ace hardware in Davis, and it is Ace hardware brand, and it is called "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". On the label it says 10% ammonia.


Peerahnya,

Somehow I am interested in hearing what du you plan to do with that ammonia base.
I hope you do not put in in your aquarium, though.

Regards,
[/quote]

He plans to use it for cycling.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Peerahnya said:


> I got this bottle at Ace hardware in Davis, and it is Ace hardware brand, and it is called "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". On the label it says 10% ammonia. It didnt say what the rest was, but it is perfectly clear and when I shoke the bottle up really well there was no foam whatsoever. I was still not totally convinced so I took it to this guy Doug(who is listed on "Badman's Tropical Fish" as "knowing everything" and he said the rest is water but it is still the wrong kind. He said it is mislabeled ammonia because on the other side it said "ammonium hydroxide". I think he's probably right since he's been pretty reliable, but I just wanted to make sure since I had already bought the bottle. Is "ammonium hydroxide" not the correct type? The bottle is titled ammonia, but on the back in small letters it says ammonium hydroxide.


This is double the strength of most regular ammonias. You can use it for cycling but it is important that you do not go over the 5 drops per every 10 gallon rule until nitrite spike otherwise you will have high ammonia readings and bring the cycle to a crawl.


----------



## Uncle Rico

jerry_plakyda said:


> I got this bottle at Ace hardware in Davis, and it is Ace hardware brand, and it is called "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". On the label it says 10% ammonia. It didnt say what the rest was, but it is perfectly clear and when I shoke the bottle up really well there was no foam whatsoever. I was still not totally convinced so I took it to this guy Doug(who is listed on "Badman's Tropical Fish" as "knowing everything" and he said the rest is water but it is still the wrong kind. He said it is mislabeled ammonia because on the other side it said "ammonium hydroxide". I think he's probably right since he's been pretty reliable, but I just wanted to make sure since I had already bought the bottle. Is "ammonium hydroxide" not the correct type? The bottle is titled ammonia, but on the back in small letters it says ammonium hydroxide.


This is double the strength of most regular ammonias. You can use it for cycling but it is important that you do not go over the 5 drops per every 10 gallon rule until nitrite spike otherwise you will have high ammonia readings and bring the cycle to a crawl.
[/quote]
Oh really, its twice the amount used for the 5-6 drops per gallon rule? I should probably use 2.5-3 drops per gallon then and after nitrite spike use 1.5 drops per gallon?


----------



## sneepizzle

the ingrdients should only say, ammonia and water, OR ammonium hydroxide and soft water... heres an article on ammonia


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Peerahnya said:


> Oh really, its twice the amount used for the 5-6 drops per gallon rule? I should probably use 2.5-3 drops per gallon then and after nitrite spike use 1.5 drops per gallon?


Not every gallon, every 10 gallons. The ingredients should read ammonia, water, chellating agents.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Oh yeah, my bad, thats what I meant. Anyway, can anyone verify that I should indeed only use half the recommended dose because my ammonia is too strong?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

The 5-6 drops per 10 gallon rule will apply to you. I would stick with 5.


----------

